# [SOLVED] Samsung Galaxy S II OS upgrade



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

My S II is currently running Android 2.3.5 Gingerbread.
Can it handle Ice Cream Sandwich and if so how hard is it to upgrade?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S II OS upgrade*

It's up to the manufacturer (in the this case, Samsung) to send system updates to phones.

I doubt Samsung will update the S II with ICS, but only time will tell.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S II OS upgrade*



Coolfreak said:


> It's up to the manufacturer (in the this case, Samsung) to send system updates to phones.
> 
> I doubt Samsung will update the S II with ICS, but only time will tell.


I was thinking more of doing it myself. Obtaining the ICS files and uploading them. I upgraded the firmware on an old phone of mine so I know this kind of thing is possible but I've never done it on a smartphone so I can understand that the process may well be different.

I was just wondering if there's anyone out there that's done it and if so how.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S II OS upgrade*

You would want to look into rooting your phone and installing custom ROM's.

Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 - xda-developers is a great place to check.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S II OS upgrade*



Coolfreak said:


> You would want to look into rooting your phone and installing custom ROM's.
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 - xda-developers is a great place to check.


Thanks CoolFreak, I'll check that out.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Samsung Galaxy S II OS upgrade*

You're welcome.


----------

